# Heatsink for AMD FX8350



## Limitless (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Can you suggest me good heatsink or Processor Cooler
CPU:- *AMD FX8350 *
Cabinet:- *NZXT source 210 window *
Budget:- *Rs.2000-3000*
Currently Using Stock Heatsink


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 29, 2013)

I heard that Stock heatsink of that processor is good enough for decent overclocks.As for aftermarket coolers, you can go for Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO for around 2.5k which is a great budget air cooler and comes within your budget.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 29, 2013)

Get Deepcool Iceblade pro CPU cooler. It is available around 2.8K in theitwares.com. With that, you can overclock your processor to 4.7 to 4.9 GHz stable.


----------



## Limitless (Sep 29, 2013)

what about  Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 29, 2013)

Limitless said:


> what about  Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO?



Get either Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo for 2200 or Coolermaster Hyper 412S for 3400.


----------



## Limitless (Sep 29, 2013)

Will get deepcool iceblade pro
From nehru place


----------



## tubelight (Oct 7, 2013)

I got the Hyper 212 for my 8350. There is currently cool air coming out of my case


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 8, 2013)

congrats how much did you pay?


----------



## tubelight (Oct 8, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> congrats how much did you pay?



2380/-


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 9, 2013)

tubelight said:


> 2380/-



thanks


----------



## Limitless (Oct 15, 2013)

Got CM hyper 212 evo and after installing the heatsink that american trends show CPU FAN Error and when I press F1 the windows boot normally how to fix cpu fan error?


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 15, 2013)

Limitless said:


> Got CM hyper 212 evo and after installing the heatsink that american trends show CPU FAN Error and when I press F1 the windows boot normally how to fix cpu fan error?



Have you installed the heatsink correctly?Which motherboard do you have?Make sure the fan is rotating freely and isn't being obstructed in any way.


----------



## Limitless (Oct 15, 2013)

Everything is working fine fan is normal nothing is obstructing its way


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 16, 2013)

*Sorry for the off topic...*
My AMD FX 8320 is not passing Prim95 even when not overclocked and it freezes and stays in that way until I restart my Rig. What might be the problem guys?
Is it normal to freeze when running Prime95?
By the way I am using Corsair H60 as my cooler...  Do I have to reseat my cooler by using any TIM like Artic Silver? I am getting temps of 49c even when not overclocked...


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2013)

^^ Hmm, something must be wrong ... load default settings in bios and post the load temps -  if possible create a new thread.



Limitless said:


> Got CM hyper 212 evo and after installing the heatsink that american trends show CPU FAN Error and when I press F1 the windows boot normally how to fix cpu fan error?



make sure you connected the fan on the cpu fan header of the motherboard.


----------



## Limitless (Oct 16, 2013)

My temp is also changing per sec it goes 25C and jumps to 36C again 25C help me  

Should I call cooler master support?


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2013)

25c-36c are cool temps even for idle state ... when temp the jumps occurs keep a close eye on the task manager to see if there's any app which is hogging cpu resource.


----------



## Limitless (Oct 17, 2013)

But when I'm playing nfs most wanted it jumps over 60 and above

My other components are also at high temp,ventilation problem?


----------



## tubelight (Oct 17, 2013)

Limitless said:


> But when I'm playing nfs most wanted it jumps over 60 and above
> 
> My other components are also at high temp,ventilation problem?



Tell me something, where does the heatsink fan point? Is it towards an opening in the cabinet? My temps with the same processor and fan are at 20-24 degrees when im browsing. It doesn't cross 35 degrees when I'm playing DOTA 2.


----------



## Limitless (Oct 17, 2013)

Fan is facing backside of the cabinet where my cabinet fan is located


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2013)

Limitless said:


> But when I'm playing nfs most wanted it jumps over 60 and above
> 
> My other components are also at high temp,ventilation problem?



provide us with more details like :

1. No of fans inside of the cabinet.
2. Fan orientation [ same goes for the cooler and rad. fa if you are using WC ] .. anyway, which CM cooler do you have ?
3. TiM used ?
4. Cpu vcore and whether the cpu is OCed or not ?


----------



## Limitless (Oct 18, 2013)

Having cooler master hyper 212 evo
Cpu is not overclocked 
And total number of fans are 2 including heatsink 
And today I saw in bios cpu temp around 44c and tim is applied

Someone help me please


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 19, 2013)

Limitless said:


> Someone help me please



> Post a pic of you cabinet interiors.

> Just after windows has start, go to task manager and close all unnecessary background processes. Then check you temps and post a screenshot too.

> Run Prime95 benchmark and check your temps. Post a screenshot too.

> Is the cabinet under direct sunlight?

> Where is the cabinet placed; on flood or on table-top?


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2013)

Limitless said:


> Having cooler master hyper 212 evo
> Cpu is not overclocked
> And total number of fans are 2 including heatsink
> And today I saw in bios cpu temp around 44c and tim is applied



Only a single cabinet fan is not enough .. install at-least 3-4 cabinet fans.

BTW, which cabinet do you have ?


----------



## Limitless (Oct 20, 2013)

Nzxt source 210 Window


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2013)

Limitless said:


> My temp is also changing per sec it goes 25C and jumps to 36C again 25C help me


What's the deal with it. It is completely normal. 



Limitless said:


> Having cooler master hyper 212 evo
> Cpu is not overclocked
> And total number of fans are 2 including heatsink
> And today I saw in bios cpu temp around 44c and tim is applied


Completely normal.

Temperature shown in BIOS can be higher than in the OS. 44 C is normal.

My A8-3870K also shows the same in BIOS. Am I bothered? No.

Just go to Windows, start 7-zip benchmark and observe full load temperature. If the full load temperature is hitting 70-80 consistently, only then you have a problem. Stop bothering about idle temperatures.


----------



## Limitless (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks I will run prime95 but I have to do some clean wiring but how to fix cpu_fan error on start-up?


----------



## ico (Oct 21, 2013)

Limitless said:


> Thanks I will run prime95 but I have to do some clean wiring but how to fix cpu_fan error on start-up?


Is the CPU Fan error related to low speed? If yes, then I also faced it when I installed CM Hyper 212 Evo in my i5-2500K + Asus P8Z68 Deluxe configuration.

Nothing really to worry about. The stock cooler ran at high rpm speed even at low temperatures. Hyper 212 Evo's fan used to run at low speed because it didn't think that the temperature is high enough for it to start running faster.

You can simply get rid of it by decreasing the threshold in your BIOS. In my case, it was set to 800 rpm when the stock cooler was there. I decreased it to 600 rpm and the message went away.

If the error is not related to low speed, then I don't know. You should also tell the model number of your motherboard.


----------



## Limitless (Oct 21, 2013)

My motherboard model number is 
Asus m5a97 evo r2.0


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 21, 2013)

Limitless said:


> My motherboard model number is
> Asus m5a97 evo r2.0



Go into UEFI. There' yu'll find a setting like 'minimum cpu fan speed" or "cpu fan under threshold". Lower that value till the error disappears.


----------



## Limitless (Oct 21, 2013)

Are you sure that this thing will not harm anything?


----------



## ico (Oct 21, 2013)

Limitless said:


> Are you sure that this thing will not harm anything?


No.

It is just a value. If rpm is less than this value, only then the message appears.

Decrease it by 200, you'll be fine.


----------



## Limitless (Oct 21, 2013)

Still shows cpu_fan error


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2013)

Limitless said:


> My motherboard model number is
> Asus m5a97 evo r2.0



Just disable Cpu Q fan control setting. Make sure you connected the fan on the cpu fan header of the mobo.


----------



## Limitless (Oct 22, 2013)

Still having the same the same error :/


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2013)

then either the fan's PWM controller or M/Bs cpu fan sensor must be causing the issue .. try with the stock cooler first, if the the issue goes away fine or you will need to send the board for RMA .


----------



## Limitless (Oct 23, 2013)

Should I try another cpu fan port?


----------



## Limitless (Oct 23, 2013)

Fixed Ignored CPU FAN SPEED  
Thanks Guys!


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2013)

great ! and congrats


----------

